# Mail stuck in outbox and will not go into my sent box in outlook express



## BillyJilly (Jan 24, 2008)

I have issues with outlook express on my XP system::;
I have read all the threads that relate to this problem and I have tried everything in the posted threads and other threads on other websites.... I even had a "Microsoft tech from India somewhere who had remote access.... switch my identity... It worked for some emails but not all the emails... some emails will exit my outbox some will not... some will copy over to my sent box and some will not.... for the mails that do not exit my outbox I have to manually delete them and then there is not copy of them in the deleted folder... UG... I have be farting around with this for 2 months now and I am so fustrated I decided to join your organization since it had similiar people haveing similiar problems... but I did not see a resolve to the post I copied below
[_B]Originally Posted by ZOOM123 [/B]
Hey, I'm new to these forums. I have the same exact problem with outlook express... My mail is stuck in my outbox, still sends but doesn't move to my "sent items" folder... there is an error message but there is no detail with the error... I did all the steps suggested above and I still have the same issue. I also tried unistalling and re-installing outlook express 6.0. My mail still remains in my outbox._


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Try deleting your *Outbox.dbx* file as it may have become corrupted. Outlook Express will create a new one once you open the program again.

If you open Outlook Express and click *TOOLS >> OPTIONS >> MAINTENENCE TAB >> STORE FOLDER * it will show the path to all your DBX files. Close Outlook and navigate to the store folder and delete the Outbox.dbx file and then re-open Outlook Express.

Also make sure that the SENT items folder does not exceed 2GB in size since I believe that is the size limit for the folder. Some larger emails that are sent may be causing the limit to be exceeded while smaller emails will not. You may also want to copy your SentItems.dbx file to another location and let Outlook Express create a new one to see if that file has become corrupted which may also cause problems. After testing if you determine that the SentItems.dbx is corrupted you can always drag your sent emails from Outlook Express to a new folder on your desktop and then delete the DBX file. When Outlook Express opens again a new SentItems.dbx file will be created and then you can drag your emails back into Outlook Express.

Let us know how it goes.

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## waynebob (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Rollin. I am experiencing the same problem but I am running Outlook 2003 and I don't have a "MAINTENANCE TAB" on the "OPTIONS" menu. How do I go about doing what you suggested. Please also explain how to change the sent items folder size etc. as you also suggested. I am running Windows XP Professional 2002 (SP2). Thanks in advance, Waynebob.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Waynebob,

Welcome to the forums. The original poster is using Outlook Express NOT Outlook. They are two completely different programs. Please describe in detail your exact problem. Is your email web based (hotmail, gmail, etc.) or using an Exchange Server? Does this problem affect only certain messages or are all emails getting stuck? Have you checked under *Tools/Options/Mail setup* to make sure the option to *Send immediately when connected* is checked? The more details you provide about your setup the easier to offer suggestions.

FYI.....It really would be best to start your own post in the Web/Email forums since this is a completely different problem and more people will be able to offer advice.


----------



## mgordon3 (Feb 5, 2008)

I am an Outlook Express 6.0 user & have been having the same exact email problem for several months. Email gets stuck in the Outbox & I get an error message but it actually has been sent. It gets hung up in Outbox & will continue sending dozens of times until I go in and delete the message/s. I've tried every suggested option and nothing works. I've run scans to detect any viruses but haven't come up with anything. My clients are getting really really annoyed because it is worse than spam when they receive the same messages from me 15 times. And since the messages don't move over to the sent box, I have no record of what I sent and when. I've deleted most of the emails in my sent box. I've deleted the .dbx for sent & outbox. I've re-booted and re-booted. Nothing has worked!


----------



## waynebob (Feb 3, 2008)

Imagine if someone from Microsoft would come and help us out.......!


----------

